# Ornella Muti, what else is there?



## Larry Bejayna (Aug 13, 2006)

Content removed by DerAdlerIstGelandet due to nudity on the website.

While I found it tasteful and she is a very sexy woman, this site is about WW2 Aviation and we do not need nudity on this site or links to nudity.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 13, 2006)

Damn she was fine in Flash gordon!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2006)

Larry I have removed the link that takes her to the nude pictures of her. This is not a porn site and we will not have links to nude pictures on it. There are members of this forum that are children and we do not need there parents walking in on them looking at nude women from this site.

Do not do it agian.


----------



## Larry Bejayna (Aug 13, 2006)

Thought they were movie shots. Didn't see any major nudity.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 13, 2006)

Doesn't matter. We have people of all ages on this site and it is best to keep the nudey stuff out so that the internet content filters do not filter this site. There is a whole thread about this (lurvely ladies).


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, what evan and Adler said.


----------



## Larry Bejayna (Aug 14, 2006)

Um perhaps you misssed my comment, was not didn't intend to present nudity. Clear Evan??
a bit odd coming from Adler who has expressed rather prominent nonconcern for the safety of children in the public school systems in the politics thread. His stated position being, 'all parents', governments school boards irrelevant.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 14, 2006)

You know, if I were you, Larry, I would drop the attitude and *right now*. If you have a problem with Adler, guess what, you have a problem with the whole admin/moderator staff. Capiche?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2006)

Larry Bejayna said:


> Um perhaps you misssed my comment, was not didn't intend to present nudity. Clear Evan??
> a bit odd coming from Adler who has expressed rather prominent nonconcern for the safety of children in the public school systems in the politics thread. His stated position being, 'all parents', governments school boards irrelevant.



Larry you dont know anything about me. Dont come in here, hide behind your damn computer screen, be a tough guy and tell me what kind of person I am and what kind of person I am not!

If you want to be productive in this forum that is fine. If you want to cause problems with people who have a different opinion on things than you because you cant stand the fact that others dont think like you do, then dont let the door hit you on your way out.

THIS FORUM AND WORLD DO NOT REVOLVE AROUND YOU! I have said this over and over agagin, do I need to say it again?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2006)

Lastly I dont care if you thought the nudity was significant or not. I dont care if it was screen shots or not. It was nudity, and will not be tolorated on this site. Got that!


----------



## Larry Bejayna (Aug 14, 2006)

"I dont care if you thought the nudity was significant or not."

Not what I said. Again, please do not put words in my mouth. Very innacurate.

No I do not know you, but cannot draw any other conclusion based on your posts. You've made it abundantly clear your position regarding educational programs implemented by school boards state fed governments as being not important to a childs education.

If you desire to take that as a personal attack, you may do so on your own.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 14, 2006)

I warned you to drop the attitude and you continue to have it. Therefore, your warning level is now at 20%. I am not going to tolerate it. Keep it up and you will have to find somewhere else to go. Is that clear enough for you?

If you have a beef with something said in another thread, *do it there*. Dragging your disagreement with *anyone *into other threads will not be tolerated.

Locking this thread. You have a beef with that, then take it to the PMs and leave it off the public side of the boards.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2006)

Larry Bejayna said:


> "I dont care if you thought the nudity was significant or not."
> 
> Not what I said. Again, please do not put words in my mouth. Very innacurate.
> 
> ...



You are the one making this personal here and I am getting tired of it.

Have you noticed what this forum is called. WW2 Aviation Forum. Have you contributed anything to this forum? Nope, nadda, absolutely nothing! If you wish to contribute then start doing so, if not find someplace else to post your babble because that is all it is.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2006)

Larry Bejayna said:


> "I dont care if you thought the nudity was significant or not."
> 
> Not what I said. Again, please do not put words in my mouth. Very innacurate.



Excuse me read your post again.



Larry Bejayna said:


> Thought they were movie shots. Didn't see any major nudity.



Quit the babble!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 15, 2006)

Ill tell ya what, these new members that only post in the Political/Other forums are getting on my freakin nerves....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2006)

Yeap I agree as well Les....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2006)

Alright Larry, first of all you say that I carried this arguement over from another thread by accusing you of posting porn?

I went to the links to check on the content of the site. That is my job here as a moderator. I found nudity on the site. Do I need to give you the dictionary definition of nudity? Therefore I removed the links. That is my job as a moderator. Doing this was not to argue with you. All you had to do was say oh roger, did not mean to post links to a topless woman. I would have said no problem.

I started my attitude when you started your attitude with me. You came to this website with the attitude and that has been noticed by the other moderators here as well. You need to lose your attitude and everyone will get along here.

Second if you have a problem with me dont go and complain about it to others. You can say it to me. There is no such thing as an internet tough guy so dont act like one.

Third what did you really come to this forum for anyhow. Notice how it is about WW2 aircraft. Do you even care for WW2 aircraft?


----------

